# has anyone used the Dick Premier WACS Chef's Knife?



## lobsterninja (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been in pastry for the last year and a half, and have used my cooks knife on marble and stainless steel a lot.Now I'm back in the kitchen and want a new knife. was wondering if anyone has one or has had one and what its like.Also any suggestions for an excellent knife would be appreciated (my current knife that's ruined is wusthof ikon classic)

cheers.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

You weren't using the marble as a cutting board were you?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamburgerdavis (Apr 2, 2012)

Minas as a home cook i can understand your shock to a chef using his/her knife on marble or stainless but with the experience I have with doughs it is very commonplace to quickly cut or shape your dough on the surface you were kneading it on.

Lobster, I own a Wusthof Classic 8" Chef's Knife, a Wusthof Classic Santoku, and a school-given Messermeister Pro. After trying F Dick, Henkels, Wushof Grand Prix, Victronix and Shun i would have to say my favorite is still the Classic line with Shun coming in a very close second. Then Victronix, F Dick, Grand Prix and Henkels.

If you're looking for a true restaurant knife that you will go through quickly and are cost consious go for the Victronix.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Adam, I hope in my first post I didnt sound like I was putting anyone down or telling him how how he should do it. I've spent my time working on a line, but I didnt catch that Lobster was talking specifically about a pastry shop, which makes more sense. The reason it caught my eye and I responded so quick was that I thought he was talking about doing general meat/veg prep on a marble surface. I currently do stone restoration, so I re-polish a lot of marble counter tops, and if anyone has them in thier home kitchen, you'll know what a mess they become with all the etches and scratches after a short time. If one was using a piece of marble as a cutting surface, not only is a bad for the knife, but also dangerous for the food. If the surface is very worn or scratched, that means liquids can soak in, and you'll notice the middle of the surface is slightly darker then the edges, thats because its dirty, and thats just generally a bad place to put your food. I first noticed this at a friends house, she isnt much of a cook at all, lots of frozen food, but thinks its a good idea to have an 18inch marble tile as her cutting board. I was looking closely at it one day, and saw that its a white piece of carrara marble, but the middle area is light brown. It would take a good resurfacing to get that crap out, not something I would want to have my food prepped on. Anyways, so no offense meant, hope I didnt. But can I ask, would not a bench scraper do the same thing? I know its not as long as your knife, but eh, anyways, just wondering.

Also, Lobster, I would definitly agree with the Victronix, its a nice simple knife, it can take a beating. Does your ikon classic have many dings? It seems like it would almost be worth it to take it to someone who knows how to properly sharpen a knife, it should be easier since the ikon doesnt have a bolster.


----------



## adamburgerdavis (Apr 2, 2012)

Minas I meant no offense with my comment. By your title I just assumed you were curious as to why someone in the industry would possibly cut on a marble surface. And sure a bench scraper is a much better tool but it probably was just the volume of ingredient that needed cut or maybe it needed to be cut precisely.


----------

